# TADA!...Presenting "WHITEY"



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 19, 2011)

A few months ago I had ordered from CaptG one of our vendors a couple of special blanks. One of them was a Black Rolex Submariner, we discused putting it on a white background instead of the normal black carbon fiber background. Being carbon fiber only comes in black Gary used white fiberglass. As he was making this he started having sellers remorse:wink: but I convinced him that if I didn't get it my uncle Tony 4 fingers would visit.. So I present "WHITEY":


----------



## philb (Nov 19, 2011)

Thats a stunner! 

Think the white background was definately a wise move!


----------



## burgerman (Nov 19, 2011)

That is incredible!!!   Absolutely stunning!


----------



## CaptG (Nov 19, 2011)

AARRRGGGGHHHHHH, I knew I should have braved uncle Tony 4 fingers.  Nice job turning and putting it together Roy.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 19, 2011)

Really, an amazing well made blank with a fit and finish to match...!

However, is only one thing that I don't like on it, and there is that red circled part on the bottom barrel, it stood up to me as out of place for the general look of the pen, sorry but this is my honest opinion...! :wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 19, 2011)

That is the sharpest watch pen I've seen ever. Fantastic work!


----------



## marksman (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks awesome! Outstanding work.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nicely done all around...

  -Barry


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 19, 2011)

WHITEY has it going on!


----------



## tim self (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice work from both of you.


----------



## 1dweeb (Nov 19, 2011)

Great job by both!


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 19, 2011)

dayum.  again, a new level.  nice job to both of you!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 19, 2011)

A great collaboration gentlemen.:wink:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wowzer. That is very sharp. Nicely done to both of you!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, that's an awesome pen.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 19, 2011)

*WOW!* That's just absolutely STUNNING Roy!


----------



## Curly (Nov 19, 2011)

Lucky uncle!!! 

Okay maybe not with the fingers and all but certainly getting a gift like that.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 19, 2011)

Where do you wind that pen?

John


----------



## boxerman (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow nice pen.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice, Now I think we know what a $1,000 pen looks like


----------



## Roos85 (Nov 19, 2011)

Really nice looking pen!!


----------



## lorbay (Nov 19, 2011)

Roy that is stunning.

Lin.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

Gary, uncle Tony four fingers was happy he didn't have to leave sunny Florida and travel to the frozen north... All kidding aside your workmanship is second to none on these all I did was turn it.



CaptG said:


> AARRRGGGGHHHHHH, I knew I should have braved uncle Tony 4 fingers. Nice job turning and putting it together Roy.


----------



## sumterdad (Nov 20, 2011)

Man that is just about beautiful.   Great work


----------



## ragz (Nov 20, 2011)

Great looking pen! I mean just awesome!
1 question though, is that an actual Submariner on it?


----------



## CaptG (Nov 20, 2011)

ragz said:


> Great looking pen! I mean just awesome!
> 1 question though, is that an actual Submariner on it?



Hi Bill, yes, that is a real Rolex submariner dial.  From a Rolex dealer.  The rest of the parts are from other watches.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 20, 2011)

OMG, yeah, Whitey Rightey. that is awsome. good job


----------



## CSue (Nov 20, 2011)

Really cool, Roy!


----------



## BSea (Nov 20, 2011)

robutacion said:


> However, is only one thing that I don't like on it, and there is that red circled part on the bottom barrel, it stood up to me as out of place for the general look of the pen, sorry but this is my honest opinion...! :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> George


Personally, I really like the red accent.  I think it really draws the eye to the pen (like it needed any help).  A fantastic pen all around.


----------



## JRay8 (Nov 20, 2011)

nice. i would have been scared to turn that one.


----------



## Dustygoose (Nov 20, 2011)

Stunning!  I like it all except the red piece.  To me it draws the eyes there


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is the BEST steampunk pen I have seen!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 20, 2011)

Like


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 20, 2011)

Slick as snot on a brass doorknob!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful! I also like the red piece on there. It gives it that extra bit of contrast that really sucks you in.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the red and the pen overall.  What is the kit?  I think that is the 2nd pen I have seen on that particular kit.  

Phil


----------



## wizard (Nov 20, 2011)

OK Roy...I'm jealous...Gary just did two for the Emperor for me....but I'm not as creative as you are..great pick of background!! The face and gears really pop!!
Could you bring that to Houston next time....hmmmmm....I have a cousin. His name is Tony 2 fingers:wink:....Just kidding....Gorgeous pen Roy and Gary !!!
Regards, Doc


----------



## DMGill (Nov 20, 2011)

*Amazing!!!!*

I think the red is well placed. It draws attention to the barrel so you see the whole pen instead of just the Rolex face. Beautiful design!


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 20, 2011)

First class as always!  I like the white much better than the black.  Great work guys!


----------



## Mapster (Nov 20, 2011)

Totally spectacular. Probably the most stunning watch part blank I have ever seen. Truly amazing, great job to both you and CaptG. Now I want one!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the complement, the component set is the Emperor that was discontinued about a year ago by CSUSA but is avalible now on special buys by Smittys pen works, being he has them at times I do not carry them but for my personal use.




firewhatfire said:


> I like the red and the pen overall. What is the kit? I think that is the 2nd pen I have seen on that particular kit.
> 
> Phil


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks spectacular Roy!


----------



## bitshird (Nov 20, 2011)

Roy, it's Beautiful, I agree it's the nicest Watch parts/Steampunk pieces I've seen


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 20, 2011)

Outstanding, Roy, You never cease to amaze me!!!:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful Roy! I have to agree with many that this is the best Steampunk pen i have seen. I think its because the parts stand out more on the white background than the regular carbon fiber gray color. These just pop!! WOW!!!


----------

